# Swarm Lure and Re-Application Thoughts



## chazman (Dec 2, 2010)

I found four swarm cells in one of my hives last weekend, so for us here in the south swarm season is rapidly approaching. For others further north they have just a little longer wait.

I wanted to start a thread on lure re-application, and different techniques people use and at different frequencies.

With Swarm Commander spray it seems there are opinions all over the place. The Swarm Commander Super Lure (The flexible material infused hanging lure) clearly states that the lure works for a minimum of 90 days. With the spray bottle states that the trap is baited for "at least a week".

Other tricks I have read are cotton balls or q-tips in a plastic bag with a small hole cut or zipper open, pill bottle with a hole in it. Salves made with bees wax and olive oil and other essential oils, etc.

All of these are attempts to make the lure not evaporate so quickly. In my opinion visiting dozens of swarm traps each week, climbing a ladder and unscrewing lids to re-apply swarm lure is not appealing. Having a lure mixture or salve that lasts about a month seems like a requirement.

So here is my question for discussion.

*What are the best methods for taking a product like Swarm Commander spray, or more simple lemongrass oil last longer? *

My experience seems to find that the wax/oil salve mixtures seem to retain the "Smell" I can detect the longest. I have experimented with both olive oil, and mineral oil but don't have actual swarm trapping data to validate its efficacy.

I look forward to the wisdom of the crowd.

Chuck

_______________________
Jacksonville, FL
Zone 9a


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Chazman,

I trap around 15 to 20 swarms a season. Odfrank traps around 50. We've never had to climb a ladder. All my traps are on decks or ground level. Some are on hive stands next to my regular hives. 

You can turn many of your friends and relatives to swarm trap host on their property and have them report to you when you have one move in.

As for ways to make your swarm lure last longer, I soak a piece of paper towel in a sandwich bag and just leave the bag partially open.


----------



## chazman (Dec 2, 2010)

Charlie B said:


> I soak a piece of paper towel in a sandwich bag and just leave the bag partially open.


Do you feel this method lasts a month, a season, or long enough to catch a swarm and then re-apply before putting the trap back up?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I really can't say because I don't keep track of dates I placed the trap or the lure. All I know is I've trapped swarms using that method when the trap has been out for a month or so. Don't know if they were drawn to the comb or the lure.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I never re-bait traps. And yes Charlie, I caught 59 last year. (I was not as good at keeping them alive.) I apply SCL or LGO when I set out the trap and some still catch swarms months later. I had two hang outside the box this year and I attribute that to over application. I would think re applying either produce to be a mistake. And remember two important lessons from the Master Swarm Baiter:
A small swarm will fit into a large trap but a large swarm will not fit into a small trap
A piece of gnarly firewood or driftwood on top of your bait hives will greatly increase the chances of your success.


----------



## chazman (Dec 2, 2010)

odfrank said:


> A piece of gnarly firewood or driftwood on top of your bait hives will greatly increase the chances of your success.


Thanks odfrank. What is your theory on why a gnarly piece of wood on top increases the chances? Where did you pick up that tip? By accident, or is that tribal knowledge in a book somewhere?


----------



## chazman (Dec 2, 2010)

odfrank said:


> I never re-bait traps


What method do you use? Towel, cotton ball? few drops of LGO?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>What is your theory on why a gnarly piece of wood on top increases the chances? Where did you pick up that tip?

I sent three traps home with Roberto to set in his back yard. He set them on five gallons cans with a piece of firewood on top. All three were full in a week. I think the rough wood makes them feel at home. 

>What is your theory on why a gnarly piece of wood on top increases the chances?

A few drops of LGO or a spritz of SCL. Usually down between drawn comb or into the entrance.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I would like to offer my humble apology to odfrank. I made the terrible mistake of stating he catches around 50 swarms a year when in fact he caught 59 last year.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Chaz,

I don't know if you know this or not but I lured a swarm away from one of Odfrank's hives last year.


----------



## bchains (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll be using a different new product this year:









:thumbsup:


----------



## chazman (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like you two have fun with this.

Im guessing that the wood on the top of the swarm trap only makes sense on a trap that isn't already hanging on a tree. A tree hanging trap already has a nice piece of wood next to it .. right?


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

I used one spray of SC and a q-tip dip in SC and put in a little zip lock bag. Pocked it with a pin that was it. I caught five for five and I even had a piece of wood on the one. Odfranks recommendation worked!


----------



## Trainee73 (Feb 13, 2012)

I take straws and cut them a little longer than a q-tip and seal one end (either hot glue or heat it with a lighter and squeeze together with needle nose), insert a q-tip, put in a liberal amount of LGO and seal the other end. When I get ready to use I punch 2-3 holes with a needle or small nail and place in the bait hive. Provides an extended release. 

My bait hives are 5 frames wide made out of 1/2" plywood and designed to hang on side of tree. I usually try to have 1 or 2 frames of old comb in there and the other 3 whatever. I think in 2 seasons of use I'm 16 for 18 with this setup. Building more for this year.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll have to try the piece of wood on top. I use several drops of LGO on empty comb and just smash it to close some of the cells so it will last longer. I really think the comb is more important than the LGO or SC, if I could only use one thing it would be a comb, preferably an old brood comb. Thanks for the heads-up on the queen cells, I'm probably about ten days behind you, so I'll be checking for them.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:Stan


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Trainee73 said:


> I take straws and cut them a little longer than a q-tip and seal one end (either hot glue or heat it with a lighter and squeeze together with needle nose), insert a q-tip, put in a liberal amount of LGO and seal the other end. When I get ready to use I punch 2-3 holes with a needle or small nail and place in the bait hive. Provides an extended release.


I use the bulb end of a small plastic pipette similarly to your method. Just cut it from the main stem, leaving a small section of the stem on the bulb. Fill with cotton, some LGO and staple the remaining stem to the back of the trap, semi closing it. Works and lasts.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

im gonna give these ideas a go...I had only 3 traps out last year with SCL and I got nada.


----------



## chazman (Dec 2, 2010)

Trainee73 said:


> I take straws and cut them a little longer than a q-tip and seal one end (either hot glue or heat it with a lighter and squeeze together with needle nose), insert a q-tip, put in a liberal amount of LGO and seal the other end. When I get ready to use I punch 2-3 holes with a needle or small nail and place in the bait hive. Provides an extended release.


Another good idea. These are what I was looking for. Ways to provide extended release.

Thank you


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Stan.vicks quote. I really think the comb is more important than the LGO or SC, if I could only use one thing it would be a comb, preferably an old brood comb. Not sure how many traps you have but did you ever just try "comb" in a trap?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I catch lots at my headquarters that has a solar melter cooking, 30 hives, and 40 years of wax and propolis droppings also cooking in the parking lot. Probably every local hive for five or ten miles can smell all that and come a scouting. I can smell the tortilla factory and coffee roaster miles away and bees probably smell better than I do. See my videos on the catches into my melter pile. No comb no lure. Just nice smelly boxes.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

All of my traps right now are 8 frame deep set ups. I put a few drops of LGO on a Q tip and rub it lightly on the opening. Then I rub it on top of one of the frames, then place it in a ziplock bag almost completely sealed, and place the bag on top of the frames. I do this in the spring and don't reapply any LGO all season. I put one frame of drawn comb in the center and then 7 frames with only a starter strip. Last year every trap caught a swarm and one was really late. I checked in the first week of August and it was empty but I was in my car and couldn't haul it home. I went back in October and there was a small swarm in it. They moved in sometime between August and October. Not sure if the LGO was still affective or not that far into the season.


----------

